# Internet/Broadband Rates and Speeds



## jagatr

*Best Internet Plan*

We're moving to Dubai soon- wondering which provider offer the best Internet service.

Any suggestions?

Cheers!

Jagat


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Usually you won't have a choice. There are only 2 internet providers here - Du and Etisalat. It's likely that only one of those will serve your building so you will be stuck with them. Be prepared to pay way over the odds for sub-substandard service whichever you go with.


----------



## pkahn

So there is no way to get fast, faster and fastest internet service? Which makes it impossible to download movies etc?





Jumeirah Jim said:


> Usually you won't have a choice. There are only 2 internet providers here - Du and Etisalat. It's likely that only one of those will serve your building so you will be stuck with them. Be prepared to pay way over the odds for sub-substandard service whichever you go with.


----------



## Jynxgirl

They have two companies.. but the company is decided usually by who services the building. Then you have packages from each. Both companies offer very similar things.... Personally I think uae wanted to make it look like the government wasnt controlling the prices in comm and made a second puppet company.

You can get fast internet service... you are just going to have to pay out the ying yang to get it.


----------



## rsinner

the prices have come down since last year
Du and Etisalat are the only service providers in UAE. Check out Du's package plans
Etisalat should have similar packages, but as has been said, your building may be covered by one and not the other


----------



## jagatr

Hi all,

Just a week before we move to Dubai now - any suggestions regarding the best internet plan and which provider to go with? 

I'm not into downloading music/movies/etc - all I need is a decently fast connection which allows me to get my mail and skype with friends. 

What's my best bet?

Cheers!

J.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi J and welcome to the forum,

Actually you wont' have a choice unless you go for mobile broadband. If you want wireless for your home then you'll just have to go for whatever internet provided is on your building. Some areas is Du, some others is Etisalat. They both have very similar basic plans that will serve the needs you mention above. 

Rent a flat first, then find out with the LL if the building is with Etisalat or Du, and once you have your signed contract make a copy of that and your passport and visa and head to their customer service, you'll be able to find them at most shopping malls. Will take them a couple of days to get it connected.

Good luck


----------



## rsinner

So one thread on this was not enough (which by the way you yourself had started last week and received a number of replies on) ?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/72308-best-internet-plan.html

You have choices from 256 kbps to 24 Mbps.
Just because there is no restriction on starting a thread does not mean people keep starting new threads, clutter the forum with too much information (yes that can be a problem at times), and push genuine threads away from the main page


----------



## dizzyizzy

Why would he open a new thread on the same topic?


----------



## Sparkysair

For those of you have an existing phone / TV / broadband package with Du, don't make the same mistake I did. 

Just out of curiosity I checked their package rates today and realised that I've been paying way over the odds because I didn't know they'd reduced their rates. I called them this morning and switched to their new plan. Basically I went from 2 meg to 16 meg broadband, kept the same TV and phone and the monthly cost went down by 100AED! If I'd gone for their 'basic' 8 meg, I would have saved almost 200AED a month...Also, they've reduced their international call rates to 1 fils per second 9pm to 9am so that's another bonus. Lesson learned - check their rates regularly and make sure they switch you!

plans


----------



## the the the

*Wireless question for anyone?*

have you bought a router here, what did you buy and is it good quality?
I have been told i cannot get one for the whole of the villa, will need one for upstairs and down?

any help much appreciated!


----------



## jagatr

the the the said:


> have you bought a router here, what did you buy and is it good quality?
> I have been told i cannot get one for the whole of the villa, will need one for upstairs and down?
> 
> any help much appreciated!


A single router wont do it - you do need to get 2, one for upstairs and one for downstairs.


----------



## the the the

jagatr said:


> A single router wont do it - you do need to get 2, one for upstairs and one for downstairs.


thank you

jagatr,

which make did you end up getting?


----------



## indoMLA

the the the said:


> have you bought a router here, what did you buy and is it good quality?
> I have been told i cannot get one for the whole of the villa, will need one for upstairs and down?
> 
> any help much appreciated!


I brought my router from back home and it works like a charm.

For the villa, you have two options:
1. Buy two routers and extend (or bridge) the current network or create two networks and connect them to each other.
2. Go to the main cable hook up box and connect your router their prior to the leads to the various rooms thus making all the room outlets active for wired installation.


----------



## the the the

*thanks*



indoMLA said:


> I brought my router from back home and it works like a charm.
> 
> For the villa, you have two options:
> 1. Buy two routers and extend (or bridge) the current network or create two networks and connect them to each other.
> 2. Go to the main cable hook up box and connect your router their prior to the leads to the various rooms thus making all the room outlets active for wired installation.


i left the d-link i had at home in the uk as rented the house out, the internet is set up in 3 points of the villa, i might just get one for downstairs. 
Might need assistance when i have bought one, so thanks again.


----------

